

Keen to hear from other startups that have backdoor listed on the ASX! - VICBEECH1985
http://www.startupdaily.com.au/2014/07/western-australias-new-trend-asx-now-competitor-angel-investors/

======
VICBEECH1985
I want to do a follow up piece on this one, that is a bit more in depth.
Contact me at mbeeche at shoestring dot com dot au.

